# Sync. Carnet d'adresses avec Gmail ?



## t-bo (20 Juillet 2011)

J'ai essayé de synchroniser avec Gmail mon "Carnet d'adresses", dans les préférences -> Comptes -> Synchroniser avec Gmail.

Tout bien renseigné, il m'indique "Connexion à Google..." puis la fenetre s'en va, mais rien ne se passe. Aucune synchronisation n'est faite. Aucun contact ne vient... ?

Ca me le faisait sur Snow Leopard et Idem là sur Lion...


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Juillet 2011)

Salut !

Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec Gmail et Carnet d'Adresse sur OS X 10.6...
Simplement, la synchro n'est pas automatique, il faut ajouter la commande de synchro MobileMe (même si tu n'utilises pas ce service) à la barre de menu (à coté du volume, batterie, WiFi etc.), et synchroniser manuellement à partir de cette commande.

Voilà, j'espère avoir été clair !


----------



## t-bo (20 Juillet 2011)

Quand je rentre mon login/pass MobilMe dans la barre de menu il me dit que c'est incorrect. Hors quand je m'identifie sur me.com ca passe bien...


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Juillet 2011)

Alors là... j'peux pas vraiment t'aider...
Je n'utilise pas MobileMe... juste Gmail...


----------



## t-bo (20 Juillet 2011)

Bah à la base moi non plus, mais dans la barre de menu, dans les préférences, il demande son login/pass.
Et si je clique juste sur "Synchroniser" rien ne se passe.


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Juillet 2011)

Si tu cliques sur "Synchroniser", les petites flèches tournent ?
Si oui, alors la synchro a lieu, sinon ben en effet ça ne marche pas...

Si ça tourne, rien n'apparaît dans Carnet d'Adresses ?


----------



## t-bo (20 Juillet 2011)

Oui ca tourne mais rien n'apprait dans le carnet d'adresses... Et j'ai bien mes contacts Gmail dans "Mes contacts".


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Juillet 2011)

Ben merde...

Heu question con : t'as bien activé la synchro Gmail dans les préférences du Carnet d'Adresse ?

Je viens de tester avec une modif d'un contact et ça fonction bel et bien !


----------



## t-bo (20 Juillet 2011)

Vi, je viens même de décocher / recocher, rien n'y fait


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Juillet 2011)

Ben alors là j'saurai pas t'aider plus que ça... désolé...


----------



## t-bo (20 Juillet 2011)

Merci quand même... Je vais surveiller


----------



## dark.tonin (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Petit up pour ce topic car j'ai exactement le même problème.

Quelqu'un à la solution pour "forcer" la syncro entre Carnet d'adresse et Gmail ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2012)

Quand je crée le compte Google dans le carnet d'adresse, j'ai l'icône de synchronisation qui se met dans la barre de menu, avec laquelle je peux synchroniser à volonté (et retrouver ainsi une foule d'erreurs puisque ces braves gens ne sont pas fichus d'écrire un programme décent de synchronisation... :rateau: )


----------



## cookie (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Cette discussion m'intéresse parce que j'ai exactement le même problème que "thibotus01".
Je coche l'option "synchroniser avec Google" dans les préférences du carnet d'adresse.
J'indique mes infos gmail.
Tout se passe bien, une petite flèche se met à tourner dans la bare de menu pour m'indiquer que la synchro est en cours... et puis rien.
Aucun contact n'apparait.

J'ai essayé en réparant les autorisations, en supprimant le dossier "AddressBook" de ma bibliothèque. Toujours rien.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci


----------



## cupcakezero (23 Janvier 2012)

C'est un problème assez étrange. Je vous conseille d'ouvrir la Console (Tous les messages) et de regarder ce qui se passe quand vous forcez une mise à jour (via le menu avec les petites flèches - qui est un bout d'iSync je pense).
Il y a peut-être un message d'erreur qui nous mettra sur la voie.


----------



## cookie (23 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour le conseil.
Voici ce qu'indique la Console : 


> 23/01/12 15:14:36,143 com.apple.backupd: Starting standard backup
> 23/01/12 15:14:36,144 com.apple.backupd: Error -35 while resolving alias to backup target
> 23/01/12 15:14:36,381 AddressBookSync: In standby, skipping sync
> 23/01/12 15:14:36,381 com.apple.syncservices.SyncServer: 2012-01-23 15:14:36.380 AddressBookSync[341:707] In standby, skipping sync
> 23/01/12 15:14:46,155 com.apple.backupd: Backup failed with error: 19



Mais ça ne m'aide pas beaucoup ;-)
Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------

Lorsque je répète l'opération voici ce que j'ai maintenant : 


> 23/01/12 15:25:04,171 AddressBookSync: In standby, skipping sync
> 23/01/12 15:25:04,171 com.apple.syncservices.SyncServer: 2012-01-23 15:25:04.170 AddressBookSync[427:707] In standby, skipping sync
> 23/01/12 15:25:40,000 kernel: IOSurface: buffer allocation size is zero
> 23/01/12 15:25:43,259 com.apple.usbmuxd: stopping.
> 23/01/12 15:25:43,273 com.apple.usbmuxd: usbmuxd-263 on Nov 14 2011 at 18:58:10, running 64 bit


----------



## cupcakezero (23 Janvier 2012)

Tu peux tenter de taper la ligne suivante dans Terminal :

defaults delete com.apple.AddressBook.sync ABSyncInStandby

Le carnet d'adresse semble être dans un état d'attente indéterminé.


----------



## cookie (23 Janvier 2012)

cupcakezero a dit:


> Tu peux tenter de taper la ligne suivante dans Terminal :
> 
> defaults delete com.apple.AddressBook.sync ABSyncInStandby
> 
> Le carnet d'adresse semble être dans un état d'attente indéterminé.



Super, ça marche, merci beaucoup !!! (et un petit coup de point disco ;-)).

Par contre, la synchro se fait manuellement ?
Lorsque j'ajoute un contact sur mon mac, je dois systématiquement forcer la synchro pour que ça fonctionne... dommage.


----------



## cupcakezero (23 Janvier 2012)

Non, la synchronisation est programmée toutes les X minutes (cette information doit être disponible dans la documentation Apple). Il arrive donc parfois qu'il y ait une différence temporaire entre Google et le carnet d'adresse.

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas s'inquiéter tant que c'est modifié dans l'heure (c'est probablement beaucoup plus rapide, mais c'est vraiment la limite maximale).
Attention à ne pas modifier en même temps le même contact à plusieurs endroits différents en pensant que la modification ne s'est pas propagée ! 

Il est normalement possible de forcer la synchronisation à partir du menu (sans passer par le Terminal). Comptez quand même quelques petits instants pour que ça arrive sur tous les iBidules.


----------



## eric.pereira.silva (2 Mai 2012)

Comment fusionner mon carnet d'adresse mac avec mes contacts gmail ?

Grand débutant


----------



## kaos (2 Mai 2012)

eric.pereira.silva a dit:


> Comment fusionner mon carnet d'adresse mac avec mes contacts gmail ?
> 
> Grand débutant




En tapant "carnet d'adresse mac et gmail" dans Google on tombe sur le forum Macgé 
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/sync-carnet-dadresses-avec-gmail-762412.html


Donc tu vas dans carnet d'add / prefrences /comptes / et là tu peux synchro avec gmail yahoo etc ...

y'a plus qu'a .....


----------



## ctob92350 (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je raccroche le fil de discussion pour vous remercier, j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner la synchro avec cette manip' alors que ça fait quelques jours que je rame... 

Une petite question, je ne connais pas la commande defaults, je vais me renseigner, mais par contre, pourrais-tu stp me dire comment tu as déduits que :

1. c'est au niveau de com.apple.AddressBook.sync qu'il y avait un souci et quel souci (le log ne me parle pas)
2. qu'il est en attente
3. qu'il faut mettre ABSyncInStandby en argument de defaults et pourquoi ?

Merci si tu peux me répondre, je suis très curieux 



cupcakezero a dit:


> Tu peux tenter de taper la ligne suivante dans Terminal :
> 
> defaults delete com.apple.AddressBook.sync ABSyncInStandby
> 
> Le carnet d'adresse semble être dans un état d'attente indéterminé.


----------



## francois95 (15 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
je rejoins le fil de cette discussion qui concerne le carnet d'adresse MacOsx et Gmail

Depuis un certain temps mon carnet d'adresse MacOsx ne se synchronise plus avec google.
Il y a quelques mois, la synchronisation marchait.
J'avais comme décrit plus haut l'icone de synchronisation MobileMe avec les 2 flèches et tout fonctionnait.
Puis je me suis aperçu qu'il y avait un décalage entre mon mobile, mon ipad et le macbook.
J'ai reconfiguré mon compte dans le carnet d'adresse MacOsx dans Préférences, Comptes, je recoche "synchroniser avec google", je resaisis mon compte et mot de passe
et j'obtiens l'erreur "compte ou mot de passe incorrect"
Ma version de MacOsx est la 10.6.8

Google a mis en place la validation en 2 étapes avec une génération de mot de passe pour chaque application.
Après avoir lu des échanges sur ce sujet, j'ai activé la validation en 2 étapes sur mon compte en supposant que le défaut venait de là.
J'ai reconfiguré toutes les applications (agenda, mail, contacts) tout s'est bien passé sauf pour le carnet d'adresse macbook, toujours la même erreur.

D'où ma/mes questions :
- Est ce que le carnet d'adresse de la version 10.6.8 supporte toujours la synchronisation google ? 
- Est ce que le carnet d'adresse se synchronise d'une façon particulière et nécessiterait maintenant des options particulières sur le compte google ?
- Est ce que je devrais réinitialiser le carnet d'adresse et comment ?
(j'ai fait un test avec un autre compte utilisateur, même problème)

Je n'ai aucune erreur dans la console, car la synchronisation est bloquée avant la synchronisation
pendant la configuration au moment de la saisie du mot de passe.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, 
François


----------

